# Stages of Puppyhood



## maryam187

Since I'm a first time puppy owner, I thought it would be nice if one of our breeders here would share a list of the different stages and milestones to expect in a Havanese puppy. I think that would help me (and other newbies too) to feel more prepared. I know there are no guaranteed time frames for the different stages but a gross estimate is fine with me :biggrin1:
:ear: I'd love to know about the big phases depending on the puppy's age and how long the last, incl. nipping, biting, teething (when does it start/end), stranger anxiety (I know in kids it starts around 9 mo. and peaks around 12-15mo.), blowing coat, 'terrible 2', 'teenagerhood', potty regression, end of growth, 'official' end of puppyhood, etc.

If a similar thread exists already, I'm sorry for starting a new one and would love to be referred to that thread! Oh and I know there are probably books and websites about this, but I thought it would be nice to have it here for future first-time-Havanese-puppy-owners.


----------



## maryam187

:bump: I see some breeders online right now :biggrin1:


----------



## stoneruls

I am also interested in this. I know not all dogs are the same, but a general idea would be good. Anyone?


----------



## Havtahava

Since Havanese can differ so much, you're probably better off getting a book that has information on general puppy development to find the general timelines you're seeking. _Another Piece of the Puzzle: Puppy Development_ comes to mind, but that is probably more beneficial to breeders than it would be to a puppy owner. There is still come good information in there for older puppies to adulthood.

Another book that is very highly recommended is Dr. Ian Dunbar's _Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy and Well-Behaved Dog_. I'm not sure if that will have the exact info you are seeking, but it is one of the most highly lauded books for puppy owners. Click on the link and scroll down to read some of the reviews posted by other puppy owners and how they compare this book to others they have read.


----------



## maryam187

Thanks, Kimberly. I just found these 2 links that are similar and helped me get an idea of the '7 stages'.

http://petcaretips.net/stages-puppy-development.html

http://prefurr.com/?p=46/


----------



## fictionqueen

Maryam thanks for those links; I added them both to my favorites list so I can consult them again over the next six months. The info was great and both are fun to read. It has been so long since I had a puppy I need all the help I can get. The reason puppies are so cute is so you don't murder them before they can grow up. LOL


----------



## maryam187

fictionqueen, you're right with the cuteness of the puppies. Thanks Goodness they give sweet apology kisses and clueless head tilts, LOL.


----------



## michi715

Those were great links! Thanks! :biggrin1:


----------

